

Simple infographic depicting Standard VAT rates in EU Countries from 2015 - neilpeel
https://medium.com/@neilswmurray/infographic-standard-vat-rates-applied-in-the-member-states-of-the-european-union-as-of-january-bff07130485e

======
giordanobd
It's not working for me on Chrome..

~~~
neilpeel
I just double-checked, and seems OK for me…

~~~
giordanobd
Sorry about that—I don't know how it ended up here but it was meant for
another thread.

